# Lift Plus spray



## Mand (Jan 22, 2010)

Could someone kindly remind me of where we can request samples of the 'Lift Plus non sting medical adhesive remover'.

Many thanks!


----------



## randomange (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it's from here. 

http://opus-healthcare.co.uk/liftplus.php


----------



## Mand (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Randomange! I have rung them and samples on the way!


----------

